# a HUGE milestone for Roxy and me



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Roxy and I have been walking with 2 friends and their dogs every night for about 2 weeks...we had been walking on and off irregular but now have gotten into a routine.
We are walking the same path each night to get more of a routine down. Tonight out of the blue the unexpected happened ...as we were walking I saw a small dog get away from it's owner and guess right where it ran...it would have been normal to start expecting the worst...but I kept my calm ....the little dog came right up to roxy with tail wagging and got itself all tangled up around Roxy's legs etc as the owner running frantically towards us. I was never as proud of Roxy's behavior as I was tonight. I'm not sure if it just caught her so off guard she didn't have time to react or if she and I are just getting better at dealing with freakish situations. I mean the best prepared person couldn't have seen this coming..it happened so fast. My 2 friends have more reactive dogs so they just kind of ushered theirs away while all of this was going on. I thanked them for their help afterwards  * jokingly of course..I'm glad they pulled out of it*

anyhow I just wanted to brag on both of us...I think we both handled it very well but I am especially proud of Roxy!! Thanks for listening


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Yay Roxy. I know how you feel. We also have a walking group a few times a week with friends. The other day we decided to stop by srarbucks after our walk. There are two great danes in our group and one of those does not like strange men walking towards its owner. Out of the blue, it started barking and scared the jesus out of a guy. Dexter looked confused as to what he was barking at but never broke his down and stayed relaxed the whole commotion. I was proud of him.

You are doing a great job with Roxy, stay the course.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great job!!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Wow good job Roxy! 
Keep doing a wonderful job with her, all the work pays off!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good job to both you and Roxy.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

thank you all!!! It was very nice to get on here and see others celebrating with us. Maria -- how are you guys doing? I haven't had a chance to chat with you for awhile??? 

It's kind of funny you mentioned Dexter looking confused. The first night my best friend walked her golden with us ( he's kind of an old grumpy dog)...him and the goldendoodle kind of got into it after we had walked about a mile and a half of nothing...just out of the blue they kind of sparred....Roxy looked at them and looked at me like "what just happened". It's funny the expressions they can get on their face and you kind of just know what they are thinking.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Good for Roxy and you for staying calm. Was the little dog just wanting to play or say hi? If so, I'm glad Roxy can read another dog's language and hopefully the other two dogs you walk with will observe and learn from Roxy's good behavior.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Yep Gretchen...the little dog must have bolted out of the owners hands..it came running across the field dragging it's leash...tail wagging...tongue flapping. It def just wanted to make friends. I think the owner thought one of our dogs would have it for lunch ..she was running hysterically for it....by the time she got across the field...the little pup was all tangled up around Roxy's feet and the more I tried to untangle 2 leashes the worse it got....but we got them undone and Roxy gave the little guy/girl a kiss and we all went on our separate ways. 
My best friend has a labordoodle and the old grumpy golden..so she alternates nights with them. Now the labordoodle is Roxy's best friend ....and both of besties dogs were kind of grumpy but the walking has really helped them out of it. Now when we walk and people start to walk past Roxy kind of "herds" Sophie ( the labordoodle) cuz she knows she has a habit of wanting to lunge ...not mean but she's a lunger. It is kind of funny to watch ...you can almost see it on her face telling Sophie...get your mind off of it..you are just going to get in trouble. 
We have made HUGE strides in walking behavior. HUGE! I am not sure if you all remember the struggles I had with A...first not being able to leave the yard ...and B ..the pulling issues we had....Roxy is def high prey driven.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

We are doing good. We will have to catch up. I may have missed some of the issues you were having with Roxy leaving the yard.

GSDs makes the funniest faces. My favorite is the head tilt with his mouth open. He has started something new. When we are out he gets so much attention , which he doesn't like, when he's had enough he's started to come over to me and depending on whether I'm sitting down or standing up he'll stick his head under my arm or between my legs to hide. He makes it pretty obvious he's done with all the attention for one day.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

LOL yeah Roxy can do without the attention too...she's kind of like me. I have my little circle of friends and I'll be "polite" to others but it doesn't mean I'm going to get all "chumby". 
Now when we go to the dog park it's the opposite. She pays very little attention to the other dogs but walks around and waits to be admired and petted. I guess she figures the owners need something to do while their dogs play so they can pet her.

and speaking of the dog parks ...which "we" loved. I know a lot of people don't like them but we enjoyed them...the two we were going to are in towns that are having some kind of breakout of a dog flu so they have basically said it's take them there at your own risk ( which I mean basically it is all of the time) but they were kind enough to send out notices. So the skids have been put on those outings.


----------

